# SVS PB12 Plus/2 in classified section



## BrutalBodyShots (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey all, just wanted to let everyone know that there's a PB12 Plus/2 available in the classified section. I know this is the area for SVS enthusiasts and many may not check the classifieds often. This model doesn't pop up for sale often so just a heads up.


----------

